# Updating IPOD 30G (5th Generation) after a disk crash



## jpickerill (Jun 4, 2007)

I keep all of my music on a USB disk that I have attached to my laptop. The disk recently died and fortunately, I had it backed up. I replaced the USB disk and now I cannot get the music to transfer to the IPOD. I can access the music directly through ITunes and Windows Explorer. When I try to do a sync with the IPOD, I have to reboot my computer to get either Itunes or Windows Explorer to see the music files on the USB disk. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling iTunes and I have also performed a reset on the iPod.

Can anyone help me understand what I should do? 

Thanks.


----------

